# What is Bordeaux Style



## ErikM (Feb 8, 2014)

Winemaker Magazine's 2014 competition has a category
"Red Vinifera Bordeaux Style Blends"
and a category
"Other Red Vinifera Blends"

How does a red bordeaux style blend differ from a red vinifera blend?

Erik


----------



## GreginND (Feb 8, 2014)

I believe they are talking about blends using the classic grape variety of Bordeaux. That would be mainly cabernet sauvignon, merlot, cabernet franc, malbec and petite verdot. 

Blends that include other varieties such as zinfandel, syrah, pinot noir, etc. would probably be considered other red blends.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 13, 2014)

For me, it is 20% merlot, 70% pinot noir, and 10% cabernet.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 13, 2014)

JohnT said:


> For me, it is 20% merlot, 70% pinot noir, and 10% cabernet.



Care to elaborate on why you would consider a blend with 70% Pinot noir as a "Bordeaux style"? Since you prefaced it with "For me," I suspect that you must have a reason in mind....


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 13, 2014)

Seems like most Bordeaux blends (commercial anyways that you see on the shelves in the States) are predominately Merlot and then a mix of the other allowed grapes. These are termed "Right Bank" Bordeaux. "Left Bank" Bordeaux blends are predominately Cabernet Sauvignon. Don't see too many of those for some reason, perhaps because Merlot is actually the #1 planted variety in France. Opposite of the US where Cab is king.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 13, 2014)

Pinot Noir is not allowed in a Bordeaux blend. That would be Burgundy.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 13, 2014)

.. My mistake, I meant 70% *cab sav* and 10 % *pinot* and 20% merlot..

I know that pinot is not usually found in a bord, but I add it in anyway. I find it tones down the body a little and makes the wine slightly "floral"..


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 13, 2014)

Okay, a simple mis-type makes sense!!


----------



## ErikM (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone for chiming-in. Lots of good information
Erik


----------

